# Vortex Viper HD 10x42 For Sale



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I want to sell a pair of lightly used Vortex Viper Hd 10x42 binoculars. I bought them in august, and hunted with them this fall. They are in perfect condition, with great glass. I always had them in my badlands case with the rubber lens caps on when not using them. They come with original box, neck and case straps, carrying case, rubber lens covers, and vortex unconditional lifetime warantee.
$400
Scott 801-830-1153. I can meet anywhere in salt lake or utah county


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

How come your selling? I've got the viper HD spotter and love it. Was considering the bino's next, have you had problems?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

no problems at all. They are some great glass. Just trying to free up some cash


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

these are sold!!


----------

